# 9mm Major loads



## sbwhite60 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm looking to go USPSA Open w/ an STI 2011 frame in 9mm Major. I was told that using regulas 9 x 19 brass was OK. What load recommendations do anyone have?


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

If you aren't a member already, you need to become a member of the Brian Enos forum where there is a wealth of data on the info you are looking for!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 to the above


----------

